# used books



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

hi could anyone tell me if there is a book club where we can exchange our old books i have loads of books that i would like to swap 

thanks


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know about book clubs, but House of Prose (there is a branch in Jumeirah Plaza on Jumeirah Beach Road and another at Ibn Battuta, though you can only get to it from outside the mall) sells secondhand books and will buy them back for half the price you pay. There are also numerous libraries, but they cost a bit to join.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

jackcarlin said:


> hi could anyone tell me if there is a book club where we can exchange our old books i have loads of books that i would like to swap
> 
> thanks


My little lovely had the same problem sourcing books after arriving here. We couldn’t find a book club for her as such, they may be around but the closest thing we did find was Bookworld. There a few of their stores about such as Dubai Mall and also at “plant” street in Satwa. So I take her over to the Satwa store. 

They have a very good assortment of well known authors. The way it works is that you buy a book for probably between 10 - 30 Dirhams …. When you take it back you get half back. If you “buy” 3 you get the fourth for free …. The free book is the cheapest of those presented at the counter. Fairly simple!

The address for the Satwa branch is Al Hudaiba Rd (colloquially known as “plant street” ) … It’s the road right behind the emergency entrance to the Iranian Hospital. The shop is probably half a kilometer up from the hospital on the opposite side of the road and paid parking is scarce ….. it’s better to head down one of the adjacent side streets where parking is generally available and also free, then just walk back up !!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you want cheap books, look out for all the charity book sales.

Feline Friends run them regularly, selling paperbacks for Dhs 10 each and I am still storing hundreds for Helping Hands which we have been selling for a bargain Dhs 5 each. If you are keen to buy a significant amount, let me know.

-


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Also, Magrudy's on Jumeirah Beach Road have a massive clearout sale over one weekend in October: thousands of books at 5 and 10dhs each. Not as good as charity bookshops as the money goes to Magrudy's, but I had a great time last year nevertheless!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Jackarlin, I have a few books I have read and would be happy to swap or sell cheaply. If you like we can exchange lists.

Another option is to post the list on dubizzle and sell them online second hand. I have seen a few people do that and it is an alternative if you dont have much time to go round all the shops.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

hi

yea i would gladly swap any books or buy/sell let me know thanks


----------



## ll33 (May 24, 2009)

Hi,

I will swap or sell books I've finished with too. Also will buy 2nd hand. I need to build up my collection again cos I donated all I had to Feline Friends for their last booksale.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

hi yea that would be good pm me your book list and i will do the same thanks


----------

